# Pre-sales pitch researching -- Help please



## slottinville (Jun 28, 2013)

Good Evening,

While making reservations for another place and another time at another hotel I was transferred to a very nice gentleman who 'sold' me a 4 day/3 night stay at the Holiday Inn Maingate East in Orlando for $199 with $100 to be returned to me in cash at check-in or after the pitch.  All I have to do is listen to a 2 hour pitch (breakfast provided... he said) and take the tour.  

3 nights in an HI for $99??!!  Heck yeah!!  BUT..... when I turn down purchasing anything will they zing me with the full price of the hotel?  

Of course I am here this quick doing research because I do NOT want to be scammed.  It seems this is connected to the Orange Lake Resorts and if I recall correctly, my dad has (or had) a time share there that he liked very much.  Difference is... he had the money to buy into it.  I don't.  

Any advice will be greatly appreciated as it is not too late (I believe) to cancel this reservation and just go vacay on full dime.  

Thanks!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 28, 2013)

No, denial won't cancel the deal. In other words, if you take them up on the offer and pay the $199, most likely they'll give you a $100 gift card. The only way you would not get the $100 is if you are a no-show. Most likely, it sounds like a sales presentation at Orlando's biggest timeshare (Holiday Inn Orange Lakes Resort). Say no constantly! If they wear you down and you do sign, rescind by US Mail immediately (directions are in the paperwork you will get). I mean, why buy there for tens-of-thousands when you can buy a week on eBay for less than $500?

TS


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 28, 2013)

Just remember that whatever the sales dude or dudette says is a lie. Verbal promises mean nothing- what counts is on the paper contract. If you were going with a Westgate thumbsqueezing, I'd tell you to pass, but OL (HI) should be a level of magnitude less pressure. Thing is, keep saying no. No. NO NO! NO!!! and at the end of the requisite 2 hours, look at your watch, say . "Thanks, time's up" and walk out. If you REALLY want to be well armed, go to eBay and print out all the resales for that resort. Especially the ones listed for a buck that are unsold. After you get back to your unit, unplug the phone. No one you want to talk to will call you on that number anyway.

Have fun with it and remember, ONLY BUY RESALE! SAVE THOUSANDS!

Jim

P.S. If they do get to you and you sign something, you have 5 days to rescind.


----------



## mlefferts (Jun 28, 2013)

One thing they will try to push on you is the points. You can't buy Orange Lake resale with points, so that makes them WORTHLESS, except to the current owner if they trade. Put that in your arsenal of rebuttals. I went there 2 years ago and they kept us there 3 1/2 hours, and we had kids with us. We kept telling them we weren't interested, times up, but they didn't send over the last guy (gift paperwork person?) even though we asked them to cut to the chase, we knew the game, we need to leave. They told us we couldn't leave until the gift paperwork was filled out, and kept stalling, presenting a less expensive points package with less points and giving us a few minutes more to think about it. Kept telling them we don't need to think about it. Just keep telling them  "No" and ask for the gift paperwork person. They won't give you the gift without the gift without that paper.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 29, 2013)

slottinville said:


> ...  All I have to do is listen to a 2 hour pitch (breakfast provided... he said) and take the tour.
> 
> 3 nights in an HI for $99??!!  Heck yeah!!  BUT..... when I turn down purchasing anything ...
> 
> ...



You make it sound so easy that it leads me to believe you have never taken one of these timeshare tours before.  These people are trained experts at separating people from their money.  There are thread after thread here from people who take these tours intending to say, "No, no, no thanks" and wind up the desperate owner of a $20,000+ timeshare financed at an outrageous interest rate.  

Here is one where the buyer supposedly was armed to fend off the sales tactics, and bought a $11,500 every-other-year timeshare:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193176

Here is another recent post where these people had no intention of buying, and left with an $18,000 timeshare that could easily be purchased for well under $1,000 (including closing costs and transfer fee) on EBay.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193201

The salespeople are experts at wearing people down.  Do not enter their den.

If you are thinking, "That won't happen with me" well, that is exactly what these other people thought, too.  If the salespeople don't get you for a full timeshare, they will sell you some kind of "Preview Package" for around $900.  They give you $100 back, and you give them $900 and are obligated to take yet another timeshare tour; does this still sound like a good deal?

OK, so you beat the odds and just get your $100 back.  Let's see ... the first day is arrival after 4 p.m., the last day is departure before 11 a.m., day 2 or 3 was devoted to the presentation (yes, they will make sure that 2 hour presentation takes most of the day -- plus there is the drive or shuttle to and from your hotel to Orange Lakes), that leaves three nights and one day for your $99 vacation.  (And many people complain how the whole timeshare presentation ruined the rest of their vacation).  Is it still worth it?

I recommend cancelling it if you can and just paying for the vacation.  If you still decide to take the offer and tour, at least make sure to drive your car to Orange Lakes for the tour so that they cannot hold you hostage while they search for a return shuttle that will take 45 minutes to an hour to show up.


----------



## momeason (Jun 29, 2013)

There are lots of good deals staying in Orlando timeshares that do not cost a lot...so I would advise finding one of those w/o a required presentation. Orlando is way overbuilt with timeshares.
The 2 hour presentation will ruin at least 4 hours of your mini-vacation and leave you in a bad mood.
We occasionally do the presentations if we are on a weeks vacation and the gift is $200 or more and then we still regret it because the salesman get aggressive and ugly when they think YOU wasted their time.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 29, 2013)

Cancel, book your own accommodations through a consolidator, enjoy your weekend without a Spanish Inquisition


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 29, 2013)

I have never attended a timeshare sales presentation and never will. My vacation time is too dang valuable to me.

Just remember you are the antelope invited to the watering hole by the lioness - don't be all that surprised at how that turns out.


----------



## theo (Jun 29, 2013)

*Great analogy...*



ampaholic said:


> I have never attended a timeshare sales presentation and never will. My vacation time is too dang valuable to me.
> 
> Just remember you are the antelope invited to the watering hole by the lioness - don't be all that surprised at how that turns out.



Well said; experienced and hungry predator vs. innocent and unwary prey ---my money is on the predator, if the OP is actually foolish enough to attend a sales weasel presentation just to save a few bucks on lodging. Irreplaceable time and retention of sanity are surely worth *much* more.


----------



## presley (Jun 29, 2013)

If they say it is a 2 hour pitch, they really mean 4 + hours.  Their goal is to suck up your entire day if they can.  

I wouldn't go, but if you do, bring printouts of ebay sales for the resort that they are selling.  Also, bring a timer and tell them you need to leave at the end of the 2 hours.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> If they do get to you and you sign something, you have 5 days to rescind.



I believe it's 10 days in FL.  But either way, pretend that you only have five (or fewer) days and rescind.

If you have any questions after the presentation, don't hesitate to come back here and ask.


----------



## mlefferts (Jun 29, 2013)

presley said:


> If they say it is a 2 hour pitch, they really mean 4 + hours.  Their goal is to suck up your entire day if they can.
> 
> I wouldn't go, but if you do, bring printouts of ebay sales for the resort that they are selling.  Also, bring a timer and tell them you need to leave at the end of the 2 hours.


 I like that idea!


----------



## andex (Jun 29, 2013)

get a t shirt done for 20$. and put something creative on it like "Smart people buy resale" you might get out there in less than hour! just an idea worth pondering


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 29, 2013)

There is no free food - and breakfast will ruin YOUR ENTIRE VACATION DAY. 

If you don't buy, there is no return van for HOURS to your hotel.

If you keep saying no, the closer is busy doing paperwork for another couple; but you will be next. Right? There goes another hour. Then the closer will be off for lunch and then, another person got him before you.

These timeshare sales people LOVE to ruin your vacation because you didn't overpay them (and they didn't get a commission for your tour). A timeshare sales person is NOT someone you would invite to your house for dinner, have your kid date, introduce to your boss, co-sign a car loan for ... but you will drag your kids and family thru an all day sales presentation?

Please, just pay cash for a hotel room/suite off expedia. You will be have so much better of a vacation! And your spouse will continue to have sex with you!


----------



## JPD (Jun 29, 2013)

andex said:


> get a t shirt done for 20$. and put something creative on it like "Smart people buy resale" you might get out there in less than hour! just an idea worth pondering





Great idea, they would have to the other victims reading that t-shirt. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 29, 2013)

Wear one of these and be prepared to tell them what you learned here.

http://www.cafepress.com/+timeshare-users-group+hats-caps


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 29, 2013)

Linda pegged it, but make GF!

Breakfast is  an orange, roll and cup of coffee or tea!

If you get out in less than 4 hours a new record.

On way out some one hits you up for donation for something.

Check in after  4:00PM day one  and  out before  10:00AM  day four works out to less than two days after surviving lengthy  sales ordeal!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Wear one of these and be prepared to tell them what you learned here.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+timeshare-users-group+hats-caps



Or one of these: http://www.cafepress.com/+timeshare-users-group+t-shirts

I can't think of a better way to cut the length of the meeting. They'll have you outta there pronto, lest you corrupt the salesroom.

Be sure to print out and show them some of those eBay resales and ask them (loudly) to match the deal.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Jun 30, 2013)

Otherwise schedule your session for the evening you arrive, or the morning you leave, provided you don't have a plane to catch. Then you have one full day of vacation.
Actually, I see you get three nights. Still try to make the appointment for what works best for YOU.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd say pass it up!   that deal can be had anywhere. they want you at the presentation!  as an owner at HICV Desert Club Las Vegas I can give you a referal that will get you 4 days 3 nights in a 2 bedroom 2 bath Villa within Orange Lake Resort  for $199 and you get 2 free theme park tickets.  BUT it would require a TS Presentation and tour as well.  AND if you were to Purchase   I would get a bunch of free points!   I still say PASS!   look for a rental, as others have stated the area is overbuilt and loaded with TS Resorts. RT


----------



## slottinville (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!  I am canceling the sales pitch reservation first thing in the morning!  I was more inclined to suggest that they were committing false imprisonment if I was prevented from leaving at the pre-requisite 2 hours but the points regarding travel time to see the location and such is convincing enough to say heck no!!


----------



## artringwald (Jul 1, 2013)

slottinville said:


> Thank you everyone!!  I am canceling the sales pitch reservation first thing in the morning!  I was more inclined to suggest that they were committing false imprisonment if I was prevented from leaving at the pre-requisite 2 hours but the points regarding travel time to see the location and such is convincing enough to say heck no!!



Wise decision. Not mentioned yet, is that when you come in as a couple, like any predator, they'll go after the weakest. If one of you gives in and the other doesn't, then you have a a potential disagreement that could really spoil your vacation.


----------

